# Litter themes, help needed!



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Catherine mentioned names of dogs in another thread and it got me thinking about a theme name for the litter that Bandit has due soon. To show you how lousy I am thinking of cute names, Bandit had a litter on Christmas Eve and it took me a long time to come up with a theme name for it. Now how hard could that be????? :brick: For you guys not hard at all, but I'm LOUSY at it. Want to help me with some themes and names?
This is my dream litter and it's got to be something very special.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Actually I thought if the phrase when we talk to new members of the forum and greet them. We Say "You can't Just have one". Tt made me think of the name "Ruffles". I like it. It reminds me of a fluffy sort of Hav.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

How many in the litter? That would determine the names if they related to a group of characters such as the seven dwarfs or perhaps the season? It does sound hard when you have to come up with names sometimes.

Derek


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

If this is your "dream" litter, what about celestial names (don't ask me how I go from dream to the sky, but I just do). Constellations, moons, planets... I think those would be fun.

I would suggest something like the moons of Jupiter:

Europa
Juno
Io
Callisto
Ganymede
Leda
Elara
etc... there are more than 60 moons so plenty of names to choose from!

Just suggestions!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well I have never had a litter but there are a few I have thought of 
Disney themes - Mickey Minnie Donald Daisy - lots of name there Belle the seven dwarfs - if you have 7 Tennis Players . Pete Andre Jimmy & Chris - I only for the old timers 
Skiers Movie stars that we like - not Lindsay or britney as we want to set good examples . Just kidding !! - you Britney fans


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Or fairytales
Peter Pan, Cinderella.... etc.... Or you could put dreams in all of them. 
What Dreams are Made Of
Dreaming on a Star
I had a Dream...hehe
Dream with Me
He's so Dreamy
Dreamsicle


Anything but Sex and the City, thats mine! HA


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love the name game!!! thanks for inviting us to join in. off the top of my head How about famous bandits to honor mom? Jesse, Bonnie, Clyde, Butch, Sundance, Ma Parker, Thema, Louise, Billy...

But what are your other dreams other than this litter--- maybe we can come up with something more meaningful.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*A dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes.*

got me thinking of the song from Cinderella....

that's as far as I get. LOL.....edited to add my 'brainstorm'...

Possibly name of princesses and princes [especially since the sire is PRINCE IN WHITE ARMOR]...

Cinderella, Aurora [sleeping beauty], Snow White, Belle, Prince Charming, Prince Phillip, Beast [does he have a real name? although that would be good for the 'fuzzy' one. LOL]....edited to add looked up Beast and some say he's Vincent. Hmmm. I'd stick with Beast.

Trish


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Missy, the famous outlaws is a cool tribute to Bandit's name! I did that with Tinky's first litter, the Peter Pan litter, because of her name.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Cool. I can think of movie actor names....Walken, 
Deniro, Slater, Pachino, Bogart, Disney, Diesel, Parker, Broderick, Sutherland, Ford....Ok that's enough

Derek


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I like the bandit theme! Good one Missy.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Missy & Kimberley...*

that was my second thought....I was researching my post [couldn't think of outlaw names]...
but you beat me. LOL.

Wild Wild West
or Young Guns
or 'Your Kennel name' 's Desperados

Billy the Kid
Bonnie and Clyde
Jesse James
Butch Cassidy
The Sundance Kid
Thelma & Louise [LOL...ran out of real gals]
Edited...Found some more girls
Belle Star
Annie Oakley
Calamity Jane


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

How about songs with the word "Dreams" or "Dreamin'" etc. Like maybe from the 60's?? I'm dating myself here!:biggrin1:I like the bandit theme too!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Trish, I can't take credit for it. It was Missy's idea. You've come up with some great names to add to hers! Cool.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jan, my breeder always named her litters after either the time of year they were born, or holiday or special event happening.
When Lily was born her son had just graduated from Law School so she named them all law names - Veto, Miranda etc. Lily's first name was Miranda.
With Lexi's litter is was in october so she chose halloween names, Her first name was Tabitha (yuk!).
Logans litter was born the day before Halloween so she named them all after candy bars. Health, Clark, etc. Logan was Heath (yuk again)
You should think about what is going on in your life when they are born and go from there!
Laurie


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Another idea are characters from T.V.Shows....older & newer.....like the "Beverly Hillbillies" (now I'm REALLY dating myself!)....Jed, Ellie, Jethro, Granny etc. Hey you could name litters forever! Just don't use "Sex & the City"....that one is Melissa's!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Borrowing Lina's dream litter idea and the fact that the litter will be born in the summer and perhaps at night, how about A Midsummer Night's Dream theme? You could use the character names: Titania, Puck, Oberon, Helena, Lysander, Demetrius, Hermia.... 

Susan


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Since it's your dream litter, I'd go with a Dream Theme. Anything having to do with dreams, dreaming, etc. The new puppy owners could pick names that fit within the theme, like Midsummer Night's Dream, Sweet Dreams, Dream Lover, etc.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

well...it's Bandit's litter....why not have it be famous westerners/outlaws? 

Earp
James
Oakley
Hickcock


...and you can't use movies stars names! lol. Ignore Derek's suggestion!! (thats what I use on my pets.. ie Capote and Sinatra. If I get another puppy it will be Bogart. Bogie for short)


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Ooooops Sorry about that.....:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan, How dare you tease us about an expected litter dont you know there are a bunch of people on this forum with MHS everyone is going to want one..

Sounds like you have a great start, If this is your dream litter you should use dream in every name but I also like the idea Missy had about Bandit.

Dont forget we want lots of pictures when they are born.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I always like the idea of literary names or "litterary"  themed litters. Midsummer Night's Dream was mentioned earlier and one I always thought of. A favorite book or movie could also be inspiration.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I vote for the "Dream" or "Outlaw" themes. Both seem to fit this particular litter - and there are so many fun names that could come from either of those themes. 

When is this litter due? I want to start counting down to the day you start posting puppy pics! :clap2: 

Wanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

This is the Disneyland year of Dreams. 
"Walt was never afraid to dream," Disney historian Jim Korkis told Williams. "That song from Pinocchio, 'When You Wish Upon a Star,' is the perfect summary of Walt's approach to life: dream big dreams, even hopelessly impossible dreams, because they really can come true.
How about Disney characters?
Sally


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How about you combine the two themes?
You could have summer nights jesse james
dream lover butch cassidy 
all girls could have summer nights in front
all boys dream lover in front
just a thought........guess I should of thought longer huh?ound:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*oOOH. I like the Midsummer night's dream....*

that's inspired! :O)

Trisheace:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How about the Brady bunch liter? Star wars?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> I always like the idea of literary names or "litterary"  themed litters.


Speaking as a logophile wannabe, that was cute!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

you with MHS should all want one!!! My Austin (his mom is Bandit) is soooooo animated!! Never seen anything like it!! I never stop laughing and smiling at his energy and his animation!!!!! Then again, if you want one like my Ollie who is my "quiet boy" well - let's just say they are very different!!! One is just as cute as the other...but there is one boy who wants to make sure you know he is around!!! Guess which one that is!!!! arty:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

"Sweet Dreams" with candy names such as Snickers


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I tend to lean between Shakespear's plays to famous cartoons such as Flinstones, Wiine the pooh, etc.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> How many in the litter? That would determine the names if they related to a group of characters such as the seven dwarfs or perhaps the season? It does sound hard when you have to come up with names sometimes.
> 
> Derek


I don't know. She gets an xray Friday to see if we can tell.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lina said:


> If this is your "dream" litter, what about celestial names (don't ask me how I go from dream to the sky, but I just do). Constellations, moons, planets... I think those would be fun.
> 
> I would suggest something like the moons of Jupiter:
> 
> ...


That's neat Lina! My husband bought me a star a couple of years ago named for my Dad and the pom I had for so many years.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Or fairytales
> Peter Pan, Cinderella.... etc.... Or you could put dreams in all of them.
> What Dreams are Made Of
> Dreaming on a Star
> ...


That's cute Melissa. We used to live near Disneyland. LOL I like the comedy thrown in eace:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> I love the name game!!! thanks for inviting us to join in. off the top of my head How about famous bandits to honor mom? Jesse, Bonnie, Clyde, Butch, Sundance, Ma Parker, Thema, Louise, Billy...
> 
> But what are your other dreams other than this litter--- maybe we can come up with something more meaningful.


RETIREMENT for hubby in less than a year and a half :whoo: :bounce: and owning a doggie day care and training center and my husband showing dogs is a dream we hope to accomplish. The Bandit theme is cute.
You guys are good at this! Why am I so lousy at it??????? Wait, don't answer that.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Jan, my breeder always named her litters after either the time of year they were born, or holiday or special event happening.
> When Lily was born her son had just graduated from Law School so she named them all law names - Veto, Miranda etc. Lily's first name was Miranda.
> With Lexi's litter is was in october so she chose halloween names, Her first name was Tabitha (yuk!).
> Logans litter was born the day before Halloween so she named them all after candy bars. Health, Clark, etc. Logan was Heath (yuk again)
> ...


We had a litter on Christmas Eve and named it The Holy Night litter. Even THAT took me a long time to think up. 
The only thing going on around the time the litter is due is the National. I could name them Best of Breed, Winners Bitch, etc :bounce: :laugh:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Another idea are characters from T.V.Shows....older & newer.....like the "Beverly Hillbillies" (now I'm REALLY dating myself!)....Jed, Ellie, Jethro, Granny etc. Hey you could name litters forever! Just don't use "Sex & the City"....that one is Melissa's!


I never watched Sex & the City so Melissa is safe :becky:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Jan, How dare you tease us about an expected litter dont you know there are a bunch of people on this forum with MHS everyone is going to want one..
> 
> Sounds like you have a great start, If this is your dream litter you should use dream in every name but I also like the idea Missy had about Bandit.
> 
> Dont forget we want lots of pictures when they are born.


Oops, my bad. You have to understand how lousy I am at this stuff though....I mean REAL lousy! Even with my kids, I named one after her Dad, one after me. I'd have been up a rope if I had a 3rd child! It would still be called HEY YOU. :brick: 
When I got my Pom umptysquat years ago I was clueless on a name for her too so I named her after my Gram's dog. Can you see how hopeless I am at this?
There are some really good ideas here! It would have taken me 6 months to think of what I've read so far. Ok, let's be honest, maybe a year :doh:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> I vote for the "Dream" or "Outlaw" themes. Both seem to fit this particular litter - and there are so many fun names that could come from either of those themes.
> 
> When is this litter due? I want to start counting down to the day you start posting puppy pics! :clap2:
> 
> Wanda


She's due about the 4th of August. It seemed so far away.......until this week then it hit me. I tried peeking in her belly button..don't try it, it doesn't work.
Bandit's so cute. She lays next to me, flops over on her back and I rub her tummy and we both fall asleep at night. 
That's worked out really great. It stops her from shoving my head off of my pillow and I haven't had a stiff neck for 2 weeks now!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mintchip said:


> This is the Disneyland year of Dreams.
> "Walt was never afraid to dream," Disney historian Jim Korkis told Williams. "That song from Pinocchio, 'When You Wish Upon a Star,' is the perfect summary of Walt's approach to life: dream big dreams, even hopelessly impossible dreams, because they really can come true.
> How about Disney characters?
> Sally


We used to live near Disneyland and enjoyed going there.....my husband's uncle also enjoyed going there, It was his favorite place in the whole world. When he passed away, we had a Disney theme wake for him so it would be kind of hard to name them like that. We took his uncle to Disney the week he passed away in a wheelchair and if you promise not to tell anyone, some of his ashes are there.  Hubby's family does things a little differently...can you tell?  The main centerpiece of flowers was the head of Micky.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> you with MHS should all want one!!! My Austin (his mom is Bandit) is soooooo animated!! Never seen anything like it!! I never stop laughing and smiling at his energy and his animation!!!!! Then again, if you want one like my Ollie who is my "quiet boy" well - let's just say they are very different!!! One is just as cute as the other...but there is one boy who wants to make sure you know he is around!!! Guess which one that is!!!! arty:


He sounds just like the puppy we gave my daughter. We should ask Betsy if her boy is the same. Since I went to see my daughter for a week, I got to see Missy. She's such a doll and ohhhhh so spoiled like Austin is.  Poor Missy didn't know she was in for some doggie lessons though. 
That girl doesn't know a stranger and thinks the world lives to love her. She never barks at the door....weird. Does Austin? Missy just goes to the door to see if it's anyone she wants to visit with


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi everyone:whoo: 

THis is a fun topic! I like all of the suggestions thus far. I was thinking a litter theme could be the "Lil' Rascals" and have Darla, Spanky, Buckwheat, Otis, etc.... although that cast is short on girls so it would only work if Bandit had a mostly-male litter :biggrin1: 

~Kristin


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

A pie theme would be delicious:
banana creme
chocolate meranqe<sp
lemon chiffon (I like Chiffon for a female)
etc.

:hungry:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> A pie theme would be delicious:
> banana creme
> chocolate meranqe<sp
> lemon chiffon (I like Chiffon for a female)
> ...


Well thank you all to heck. I read that and got a twinkie out of the cupboard. ound: So much for losing 10 pounds


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> That girl doesn't know a stranger and thinks the world lives to love her. She never barks at the door....weird. Does Austin? Missy just goes to the door to see if it's anyone she wants to visit with


Sounds just like Shadow. Everyone's a wonderful friend to her. Doesn't matter who's at the door, she wants to lick, lick, lick, visit, lick, visit a bit more, lick...you get the idea. My daughter bought us a sign for the front porch that says:

BEWARE: Dog can't hold its licker

It's so true. I love it!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound:"Dog Can't Hold It's Licker"ound:
How funny!ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Sounds just like Shadow. Everyone's a wonderful friend to her. Doesn't matter who's at the door, she wants to lick, lick, lick, visit, lick, visit a bit more, lick...you get the idea. My daughter bought us a sign for the front porch that says:
> 
> BEWARE: Dog can't hold its licker
> 
> It's so true. I love it!


ound: That's too cute. I was thinking of sending my daughter a sign that says BEWARE: Attack dog. Nobody would know the attack would be in kisses though. :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This really doesn't work for your dream theme...but I thought we would share...my daughter and I bantered over lunch:
Detective theme:
Maxwell Smart ---- Maxi Smart
Quincy Jones ---- Quinn or Quinncess Jones
Inspector Gadget----- Inspect Gidget
James Bond ----- Jamie Bond
Agent 99 ?
Ironside ----- Ivory sides?

These fav TV detectives names could easily be changed to girls names,like what is off to the right.I thought we were pretty clever! 

Then we had a country music theme too:


George Jones Georgette Jones
Dolly Parton
Johnny Cash
Tammy Wynette
Loretta Lynn
Wynonna
Vince Gill

There is alot of these old ones or newer ones

Then of course I had to suggest Sesame Street Theme
I proudly watch it everyday with my little boy! 
Grover
Praire Dawn
Rosita
Oscar
Elmo
Tellie
Count
Zoe
Cookie Monster
Big Bird
This is alot of fun!!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Has anyone used the Smurfs Theme Yet....

Happy Hav
Grumpy Hav
Jokey Hav
Sleepy Hav
Papa hav
Princess Hav
Brainy Hav

And so one and so forth...

Derek


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

> RETIREMENT for hubby in less than a year and a half and owning a doggie day care and training center and my husband showing dogs is a dream we hope to accomplish. The Bandit theme is cute.
> You guys are good at this! Why am I so lousy at it??????? Wait, don't answer that.


ok Jan-- outlwaws and retirement "the over the hill gang" just kidding (did I mention 50 is the new 30?)

for the training/doggy daycare theme maybe go with classic Dog names that no-one uses anymore. There is a lot personality that go along with those names--- I can just see the litter now.... and yes I want one please (down MHS!.) red rover, red rover send rover right over please.

Rover 
Fido
Spot
Lady
Tramp
Snoopy

Can't wait to see pictures. I can just see Bandit curled up with you getting her belly rubbed. Did you really look through the belly button? I can just see that as well.

Oh--and usually people who are not good at names and things like that- have very full wonderful lives.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Just wondering, here every litter has to have names starting with the letter of the alphabet you are at at that moment, how does that work in the US then?

If you can choose your own themes, that's cool!

I like the 60s theme songs with the word dream in it!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey if you can reserch it why don't you try for names of Hurricanes in the US like they do with the letters of the alphabet similar to what they do when they name a Hurrucane.......pretty good similarity...:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Suuske, we have complete freedom to name our dogs at will. When I got my first two dogs, I started going with the method you have to use so I could remember the year they were born. That was the "V" year. Which letter are you on for this year?


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello Hillary,
I'm not a breeder  So I am not at any letter  
But very involved with several here in the Netherlands and Belgium, therefor the interest 

grtz
Suzanne


----------

